# What problem is this?



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2011)

It was just a matter of time when my PC would start to act weird again, and here it goes.......

For last two weeks I am having this crazy thing. Monitor goes to Standby for 10 secs and then comes back with this message in Task bar. Any idea what's the matter? I am more or less sure it's m GPU, still need to confirm...
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/6018/nvidiabug.jpg

Initially I though the drivers were the problem but I updated to latest and it remains.
TIA.


----------



## patkim (Nov 20, 2011)

Did you try restoring your system to its earlier date before which there was no sign of this issue.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 20, 2011)

patkim said:


> Did you try restoring your system to its earlier date before which there was no sign of this issue.


Nah. I probably won't do that.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 20, 2011)

reinstall your graphics driver to the latest version...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 20, 2011)

I faced exactly problem with my PC (with onboard gfx). But it got resolved after installing updated drivers. In your case, I'd recommend you do a clean install of nVidia cPanel with drivers, with default settings, with *nothing forced*. Then update with the result.



Gauravs90 said:


> reinstall your graphics driver to the latest version...



He already did that.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 21, 2011)

err....you oc'ed yer gpu???
that msg is typical with unstable GPU OC


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> I faced exactly problem with my PC (with onboard gfx). But it got resolved after installing updated drivers. In your case, I'd recommend you do a clean install of nVidia cPanel with drivers, with default settings, with *nothing forced*. Then update with the result.


Alright, will do and post back.


sumonpathak said:


> err....you oc'ed yer gpu???
> that msg is typical with unstable GPU OC


Nah...


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 21, 2011)

As you say you have already tried to update to latest drivers.. then this is the way you should do..

1. Uninstall Drivers
2. Check Device manager. If it is properly uninstalled.
3. Restart Computer
4. Repair Registry (use software like ccleaner,registry mechanic,tuneup)
5. Restart computer.
6. Now install Latest Drivers.
7. Restart computer and check.


----------



## rajeevk (Nov 21, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> As you say you have already tried to update to latest drivers.. then this is the way you should do..
> 
> 1. Uninstall Drivers
> 2. Check Device manager. If it is properly uninstalled.
> ...



Exactly the same I will also suggest.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 21, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> As you say you have already tried to update to latest drivers.. then this is the way you should do..
> 
> 1. Uninstall Drivers
> 2. Check Device manager. If it is properly uninstalled.
> ...


Got it but the 4th step. Should I repair the registries of whole system or any specific sections?
Sorry for asking but had to as I haven't used any registry repairing software for a long time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Got it but the 4th step. *Should I repair the registries of whole system or any specific sections?*
> Sorry for asking but had to as I haven't used any registry repairing software for a long time.



the registry cleaner automatically scans the whole registry for error & optimization.


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 21, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> As you say you have already tried to update to latest drivers.. then this is the way you should do..
> 
> 1. Uninstall Drivers
> 2. Check Device manager. If it is properly uninstalled.
> ...



I would suggest same. But add another point between 5 and 6.
Goto safe mode and run drive sweeper and clear out any additional files.
BTW what Gpu is that ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 21, 2011)

vicedens2002 said:


> BTW what Gpu is that ?



Already mentioned in his signature. Its GTX560. 
@OP: if you didn't OC'ed your GPU, then rollback to previous version of nvidia driver with which it was running smoothly.


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Already mentioned in his signature. Its GTX560.
> @OP: if you didn't OC'ed your GPU, then rollback to previous version of nvidia driver with which it was running smoothly.



oops yea... I am so blind 

@ithehappy
Try with this 280.26 Driver.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> @OP: if you didn't OC'ed your GPU, then rollback to previous version of nvidia driver with which it was running smoothly.


Hm...wouldn't that be a downgrade? I mean with the latest drivers there are some enhancements in performance and other in these new games, at least that's what the changelog shows, so I guess I'll be skipping it 
It started when I was on 280.26, and continuing in current 285.62!

PS- I've installed TuneUp Utilities 2012 and I wanna know if I need to run the '1-Click maintenance' on default state or should I change anything?
*img824.imageshack.us/img824/9725/tuneupj.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2011)

i had faced this exact problem with intel integrated gma3150 graphics & had to use an older version.even with that i still sometimes face this issue though not as much as with newer drivers.i have seen this problem on nvidia & ati along with intel platforms so most probably the issue is with windows 7 handling of graphics drivers.


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Hm...wouldn't that be a downgrade? I mean with the latest drivers there are some enhancements in performance and other in these new games, at least that's what the changelog shows, so I guess I'll be skipping it
> It started when I was on 280.26, and continuing in current 285.62!
> 
> PS- I've installed TuneUp Utilities 2012 and I wanna know if I need to run the '1-Click maintenance' on default state or should I change anything?
> *img824.imageshack.us/img824/9725/tuneupj.jpg



Sorry never used tune up utilities...
Give the beta 285.79 Drivers a try ?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 22, 2011)

don't need to install 280.x .. Drivers are fine.. I myself am using 285.62 It has no problem.. don't ever go for beta Drivers it mostly can create problems. And for Registry get Ccleaner that is Free and easy to use. 

In tune up Change Just change 1 settings in  "1 Click Maintenance'" . Disable Disk De-fragmentation As it is very lengthy and time consuming Process. Use Later (If necessary), Not now when you are Testing.

Edit :- Better use Ccleaner it is better. even in Tuneup their is option to just Do registry.. In maintenance Tab or something like it. Use Tuneup and then Ccleaner. Ccleaner is lite and very small utility(just few mbs). It is also available in Portable version if you don't wish to install. Latest version is 3. And most importantly Clean registry again and again until you get 0 errors. Most probably you have to do it maximum of 2-3 times.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 22, 2011)

Alright, did everything stated as above, even the Safe Mode sweeping. Installed the latest driver, and now lets see.....
BTW- CCleaner is good, but I couldn't understand what it did! Liked Tune Up, probably gonna keep it installed. Driver Sweeper is a handy tool too.
Thanks to all of you.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Hm...wouldn't that be a downgrade? I mean with the latest drivers there are some enhancements in performance and other in these new games, at least that's what the changelog shows, so I guess I'll be skipping it
> It started when I was on 280.26, and continuing in current 285.62!



Downgrading the driver won't cause any problem..



> PS- I've installed TuneUp Utilities 2012 and I wanna know if I need to run the '1-Click maintenance' on default state or should I change anything?
> *img824.imageshack.us/img824/9725/tuneupj.jpg



These type of software's are nothing but sh!t. You can run 1 click maintainance with default settings.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 22, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> These type of software's are nothing but sh!t. You can run 1 click maintainance with default settings.



Agreed. You just need CCleaner with Auslogics Disk Defrag.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2011)

Diskeeper + Ccleaner for me!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2011)

Arghh..........the problem remains


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Arghh..........the problem remains



Hmm.... What is the GPU brand ? Is it nvidia reference design model ? Tried changing the 6pin GPU power cable ? Till what older drivers you tried? may be install the ones that came with your GPU ? If its possible try installing fresh OS ?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 23, 2011)

vicedens2002 said:


> Hmm.... What is the GPU brand ? Is it nvidia reference design model ? Tried changing the 6pin GPU power cable ? Till what older drivers you tried? may be install the ones that came with your GPU ? If its possible try installing fresh OS ?


----------



## vicedens2002 (Nov 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:


>



Did I say anything wrong ?


----------



## cgi86 (Nov 25, 2011)

dude ..... i think ... if latest drivers dont solve ur issue ... its probably a faulty gpu ...... i have the same issue :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/146524-amd-driver-issues.html


----------

